# GMG Davy Crockett



## striper (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok all you GMG owners, I'm looking for information on the Company, Customer Support, Etc.  Especially interested in how well the Controller works at maintaining Temperatures.  Then I would like ANY information you might have on the Davy Crockett Model. 

Reason is I'm looking for a Traveling Pellet Pooper, the Yoder YS640 is a lil heavy to carry around.  From what I'm seen of this unit so far, it will run off 12 volt or connect through an Inverter(?) that is supplied to 120V.

Oh I would also like to know where in Salem, OR or Roseburg, OR I might be able to see one of them.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## wolfman1955 (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't own a GMG but have read alot of reviews on them, They say that they are very nice pits. If you got to the GMG website they have a dealer locator and it looks like there are three very colse to Salem,OR.


----------



## striper (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks Wolfman, I went to the website and saw that they have Sportsmans Warehouse as a dealer.  However Sportsmans Warehouse does not list them on their website.  Hence my question.  Hoping an Oregon Member might have actual knowledge about a dealer there.

Joe


----------



## scalpel (Aug 7, 2014)

I bought one a few months ago. First pellet smoker for me, upgrade over the bullet.  So far I like it but I don't have anything to compare it to.

Controller does ok for maintaining the temp. The readout is about 10-15 degrees off compare to my wire.  The food probe is about the same (a little less).  The left side is hotter than the right but nothing that has effected me yet (working up to novice).

Customer service is very good. The auger motor died the first weekend I purchased it. I called on Sunday and they mailed out a new one by Friday along with a new cover for me. Guys on the phone were very helpful.  I'm a little bummed that the motor failed but they took care of it quickly.

Size - so far I've smoked two rib racks, 6lb pork butt and a turkey breast (not at same time) and they all fit.  More than two racks would need a rib rack.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## striper (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks Scalpel,  sounds like it might make a good unit for me when I'm traveling.  I'll do some serious checking in the next couple of weeks before final decision time.

Joe


----------



## c2h2s4 (Aug 8, 2014)

I own a Daniel Boone and really like it. I never wanted to make and tend fires as a major part of smoking meats.

I'm a geek at heart and controlling temps and knowing whats happening while cooking is important to me. I bought a $148 top of the line Thermoworks system that monitors firebox temp and temp of the meat.

Considering this as the gold standard I think the GMG is very accurate. At lower temps it off by about 3 degrees and at higher temps at or over 10 degrees. I have not tried to factor in weather.

Bottom line I bought GMG instead of treager because it's temps are graded ever 5 degrees instead of Traegers 20.

It's a great system-- but buy the Thermoworks system.

[h2]TW8060 NEW HIGH TEMP KIT[/h2][h3]Model: TW8060-KIT-H[/h3]



We've changed our High Temp Kit to include the Flexible Ceramic Fiber Insulated probe for better survival in the high temp environment of a BBQ cooker. Includes the TW8060 Thermocouple Alarm Thermometer and a THS-113-178 Armored Smokehouse Penetration probe, and a High-Temp Flexible Ceramic Fiber Insulated probe (WD-08467-64). Use the Smokehouse probe with the alarm feature to monitor the meat to your preferred doneness temperature, and the Ceramic Fiber probe to keep tabs on the temperature of the oven or smoker. Buy the kit and save $30.

TW8060  Thermocouple Alarm
WD-08467-64  High-Temp Flexible Ceramic Fiber Probe Range: Tip and cable to 2200°F
113-178  Armored Smokehouse Penetration Probe Range: Tip and cable to 660°F (probe cable diameter is 0.2 inches - home oven doors and smoker lids may not fully close)


----------



## striper (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks c2h2s4,  the more information I can get the better.  So far everything I've heard is pretty positive about these grills. 

Scalpel, Question for you.  Have you tried running your unit off a 12 volt battery?  If so, how did it perform.  I like to be in places there is no electricity, so this is a big part of my decision making process.

Joe


----------



## scalpel (Aug 10, 2014)

I have not. It comes with a long 12v cored with male adapters at each end, a 110v to 12v inverter, and an adapter with alligator clips on one end and a fe,ale 12v adapter on the other.  

I've mostly used the inverter. One time I ran the cord directly from the outlet on our camper but we were plugged in. Never directly off the battery.


----------



## striper (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks, I'll have to give these units a close look.  Seems one of them just might fit the bill for when I'm away from home and want some good smoked whatever.


----------



## geaux lsutigers (Aug 25, 2014)

I have a DC and love it. I bought a cart and took the legs off for use on my deck. This is a good smoker/grill for two.


----------



## striper (Aug 25, 2014)

Geaux LSUTigers said:


> I have a DC and love it. I bought a cart and took the legs off for use on my deck. This is a good smoker/grill for two.


Sounds good, how long have you owned it and how much do you use it.


----------



## inlandempirebbq (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm a lang owner and my buddy decided he wanted a smoker he's a newbie so I said try the Davy Crocket he is making better bbq then me with the fruit blend pellets he loves that grill


----------



## ephul (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Striper, I was wondering if you got your grill yet? I just got a daniel boone from a dealer, who gave me a GREAT deal. He sells things A LOT cheaper than anyone else. The grill, accessories, pellets, etc... Full warranty and everything.

Let me know if you are interested, and I'll hook you up with him. Email me at [email protected]. If you want, leave me your number and I'll call you.

Anyone else who wants to email me, feel free!


----------



## striper (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks all,

Haven't picked up the grill as yet.  Waiting till I head down Oregon way and save the tax on it.


----------



## ephul (Sep 22, 2014)

Striper,

Check your inbox.


----------



## striper (Sep 28, 2014)

Done and replied. Thanks


----------



## baja traveler (Oct 25, 2014)

Last weekend at the RV park I was sitting in the trailer watching the football game when I started smelling the wonderful aroma of thin blue smoke. Of course I had to follow my nose to see what was up, and a few rows over there was a guy smoking a rack of ribs on a Traeger tailgater. I knew right then and there that I needed to get one. Started doing online research and discovered the GMG Davey Crockett, and how everyone was raving about it for RV and tailgate use. Supposed to hold temps better, and even though their both made in China - the construction is much better with the GMG. I was sold - and soon found a local dealer. Walked in and informed them that if they had a Davey Crockett in stock I was walking out with it. The only one they had was a floor display that the guy had literally finished assembling minutes before I got there - he hadn't even finished putting his tools away. Needless to say I'm a proud new owner, and hope to fire it up this week! I love the fact that it will also run on 12 volts, so I can use it during those Baja fishing trips!


----------

